# What’s everyone driving?



## Nacville (Jan 3, 2020)

Wanna see everyone’s car or bike taste! Currently driving 
2018 Camaro zl1 1le black on black 6mt
i can imagine there are some vette owners in here and for sureeeeee some bikes.....


----------



## andy (Jan 3, 2020)

2008 Audi A6 2.7L


----------



## stonetag (Jan 3, 2020)

A p.o.s. when I'm not driving my other p.o.s.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 3, 2020)

It’s winter, so I’m rolling honky lips


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 3, 2020)

FD lent me his bike, it weirdly has no seat though, just the pole....


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 3, 2020)

68 mustang


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 3, 2020)

01 F-250. 7.3 with chip.  A BEAST!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 3, 2020)

10 Toyota Camry, shes a fukin monster!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 3, 2020)

When u going to bring it back?













Lizard King said:


> FD lent me his bike, it weirdly has no seat though, just the pole....


----------



## Raider (Jan 3, 2020)

2015 Dodge Ram Big Horn 3/4 Ton Quad Cab. Only has 11,000 mi. Since I’m usually in my Ford Transit work Van.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

I ride the short bus to school.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 3, 2020)

05 Yukon Denali, it's old but it's a tank, and having no car payment for quite a few years has been nice.
in the market for a new truck sometime this year tho. Thinking a new Silverado.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 3, 2020)

My gas guzzler is a '12 5.7 Ram 1500 lifted with 35's. I'm lucky to get double digit mpg. My Prius is a '18 Yamaha MT07 which is my daily when the weather permits. Gas prices in CA are fukkin ridiculous.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi Cap!

2006 3/4 ton GMC here, nothing fancy but she gets me to where I want to be. Sometimes I even come home with all the parts I left with.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 3, 2020)

02 Taco. Ready to upgrade but not ready for a payment.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 3, 2020)

04 suburban. Dude thought it had a knock.  Was mint. Just the usual LS lifter tap.  Learher, loaded out, power errthang.   Paid 1200.  Put on 120k mikes, lift kit, 35s, beats, flow, overhead fuknn fishing pole rack, and not a bot of rust anywhere.   Been wheeling the fk out if it for 2 years and have about 3k invested.   GF won't ride with me lol.  Fk her anyway.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 4, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Hi Cap!



Hey Ron! Glad to see you're still around.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 4, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> 05 Yukon Denali, it's old but it's a tank, and having no car payment for quite a few years has been nice.
> in the market for a new truck sometime this year tho. Thinking a new Silverado.


----------



## Hurakan (Jan 4, 2020)

06 HD 2500 Crew Cab 4WD still going strong with no problems and no payments!


----------



## Hurakan (Jan 4, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> When u going to bring it back?



Amateurs... Gotta go automated!


----------



## Jada (Jan 4, 2020)

Nissan murano 06


----------



## bvs (Jan 4, 2020)

Subaru legacy GT, incredible value for money for a second hand car and fairly quick too


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2020)

My daily is 2014 Buick Encore.  My truck is  2012 F350 King Ranch (diesel), 25K miles and still smells new.

Recently traded my wife's 2016 Charger 392 for a 2019 Buick Enclave Avenir.  Something we don't have to park in the winter here.  Although she does miss the Charger, she loves her Buick.


----------



## Jin (Jan 4, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> My daily is 2014 Buick Encore.  My truck is  2012 F350 King Ranch (diesel), 25K miles and still smells new.
> 
> Recently traded my wife's 2016 Charger 392 for a 2019 Buick Enclave Avenir.  Something we don't have to park in the winter here.  Although she does miss the Charger, she loves her Buick.



You drive a Quad with a snowplow all winter.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2020)

'19 Camry SE. Sensible family sedan that's not too bleeeeeech.

' 02 Wrangler TJ. Cuz they're awesome!!!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> You drive a Quad with a snowplow all winter.



Haha, true, until I broke my plow New Years Eve.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 4, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


>


 Thats what I drive except with a ton of rust on the wheel wells.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


>


Exactly what I thought of when he said Silverado


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 4, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


>



thanks man that was fukkin hilarious :32 (18):


----------



## Raider (Jan 4, 2020)

That guy is great!! When I see guys like that , I know I’m only a little RedNeck! He is awesome!


----------



## Maijah (Jan 4, 2020)

2017 Bugatti, blow me


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 5, 2020)

.    My baby


----------



## RISE (Jan 6, 2020)

2014 Dodge Avenger with the 3.6 Pentastar as my daily.

87 Fiero GT and 77 280z as my project cars.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 6, 2020)

2014 grand Cherokee altitude


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 6, 2020)

09 vette, 14 q40.. Got my eye on the c8 or gt500


----------



## Utm18 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mustang  gt


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 6, 2020)

2016 Kia Optima Turbo.  It is probably the nicest car I have owned.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 6, 2020)

I also have a 2010 Elantra.  It is the real poon magnet. lol

My new wife has a really dope tricked out broom she flies around on.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 6, 2020)

Huffy 10 speed with pegs.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 7, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Huffy 10 speed with pegs.



I call handlebars.


----------



## RISE (Jan 7, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I call handlebars.



Gotta ride backwards and with no pants on.  It's the rules around here.


----------

